# Board Decision



## miltyk (Nov 3, 2018)

Hey everyone, 


Wanting help arriving on a decision to a board, have been contemplating a few different boards. 
Im 5'11, 190, Boot size 11
Beginner-Intermediate
I'll mostly be riding groomers
Burton Photons boots, and Burton Cartel bindings

I have been contemplating the following boards any advice? 
I live in florida so would be difficult to demo any before I purchase
-Capita DOA
-Capita Mercury
-Capita Outerspace living
-Jones Ultra Mountain
-Never Summer Proto 2
-Yes Basic Decade

Thanks for any advice!!!!


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

That money is obviously burning a whole in your pocket - the standard Mountain Twin and Typo (of you want an upgrade to the regular Basic) seem like better choices for where you're at.

Apart from that I don't think you'd be disappointed with any of them. You've got some true twins and directional twins there, camber, RCR and CRC as well. It all depends on the what type of riding you want to have more focus on.


----------



## miltyk (Nov 3, 2018)

Snow Hound said:


> That money is obviously burning a whole in your pocket - the standard Mountain Twin and Typo (of you want an upgrade to the regular Basic) seem like better choices for where you're at.
> 
> Apart from that I don't think you'd be disappointed with any of them. You've got some true twins and directional twins there, camber, RCR and CRC as well. It all depends on the what type of riding you want to have more focus on.


Thank you for the advice, I'm just excited to be getting my first set up. and likely overthinking it lol. 
As far as type of riding mostly resort runs want to work on carving and buttering done see myself doing too much in a park at least for the time being but want a board i can progress on for the next couple of years. 
I know you said i would be disappointed with any of the above boards, but any glaring drawbacks with any of them?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

No glaring drawbacks but I'll try and help you narrow the field down. 

Shape: personally I think that directional twins make the best do everything decks - slightly better in powder and for carving when going forwards - no problem for riding switch on groomed snow.

Profile: I like CRC and it certainly has it's benifits but for a first few years board (and for going fast) RCR makes more sense to me.

Flex: it's got to be mid flex

On your list that leaves you the Mercury and the Mountain Twin (I'm saying the regular version fits you better).

Now I haven't ridden the Mercury but it's been raved about here and elsewhere and seems very similar to the MT if maybe a hair stiffer. Both would make great first boards and don't worry about progression - they'd be great for an expert looking for a solid all around board as well.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Snow Hound said:


> No glaring drawbacks but I'll try and help you narrow the field down.
> 
> Shape: personally I think that directional twins make the best do everything decks - slightly better in powder and for carving when going forwards - no problem for riding switch on groomed snow.
> 
> ...


^ listen to this. I agree with everything he said.


----------



## miltyk (Nov 3, 2018)

Snow Hound said:


> No glaring drawbacks but I'll try and help you narrow the field down.
> 
> Shape: personally I think that directional twins make the best do everything decks - slightly better in powder and for carving when going forwards - no problem for riding switch on groomed snow.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for taking the time to provide a deailted explanation it really helps, and narrowing it down in light of that makes much more sense to me. Im going to pull the trigger on the mercruy. Works out well I actually like the all white grapics of it this year. 

Being that im about 5'11, 190ish, 11 boot would you rec the 157 or 159 for me?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

SGboarder said:


> ^ listen to this. I agree with everything he said.


Are you ok dawg?:embarrased1:
I think you might be sick?:frown:

Or has someone broken in to your house, drugged you:dry: and now are forcing to write positive comments?:embarrased1:

Mash your head on the keyboard a few times & I'll send for help


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a Jones Mtn twin 160, for sale.
The sweet one with the Guch artwork on it.


TT


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

159 for sure. Looking at the specs the Murcury is on the wider side so will fit your 11's no problem. On that note boot fitting is a whole other topic and in reality way more important for enjoyment and performance than board or binding choice. If you wear size 11 in street shoes then your boots are almost definitely too big.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Are you ok dawg?:embarrased1:
> I think you might be sick?:frown:
> 
> Or has someone broken in to your house, drugged you:dry: and now are forcing to write positive comments?:embarrased1:
> ...


I'm pretty certain it's a trap.


----------



## miltyk (Nov 3, 2018)

Snow Hound said:


> 159 for sure. Looking at the specs the Murcury is on the wider side so will fit your 11's no problem. On that note boot fitting is a whole other topic and in reality way more important for enjoyment and performance than board or binding choice. If you wear size 11 in street shoes then your boots are almost definitely too big.


I had posted previously and had some help and direction in getting my boot sizing right I typically wear a 12 in my normal shoes. 11 was the smallest I could put my foot into and have my toes not be bent. Really tried squeezing into a 10.5 but after wearing the boots for about 15 mins it was unbareable.

And thank you 159 was my thought too but wasn’t sure.


----------



## miltyk (Nov 3, 2018)

Snow Hound said:


> 159 for sure. Looking at the specs the Murcury is on the wider side so will fit your 11's no problem. On that note boot fitting is a whole other topic and in reality way more important for enjoyment and performance than board or binding choice. If you wear size 11 in street shoes then your boots are almost definitely too big.


Thank you again, @SnowHound ordered the Merc 159 this am, cant wait till vaca to get it on the slopes.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Are you ok dawg?:embarrased1:
> I think you might be sick?:frown:
> 
> Or has someone broken in to your house, drugged you:dry: and now are forcing to write positive comments?:embarrased1:
> ...





Snow Hound said:


> I'm pretty certain it's a trap.


Haha no trap, just calling it as I see it. Post sensible stuff and I will agree with you. Post nonsense and be prepared to get called out...


----------



## ConcreteVitamin (Aug 3, 2017)

Snow Hound said:


> No glaring drawbacks but I'll try and help you narrow the field down.
> 
> Shape: personally I think that directional twins make the best do everything decks - slightly better in powder and for carving when going forwards - no problem for riding switch on groomed snow.
> 
> ...


What's the reason you filtered out DOA, that it's not directional twin?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

SGboarder said:


> Haha no trap, just calling it as I see it. Post sensible stuff and I will agree with you. Post nonsense and be prepared to get called out...


Weird flex but OK.


ConcreteVitamin said:


> What's the reason you filtered out DOA, that it's not directional twin?


Exactly. The DOA is a fine snowboard and was at the top of my list when I was looking for a true twin. I ended up with a Lago Double Barrel which I also love. I bought it specifically for practising switch and spins off of side hits. For a do everything all mountain rider unless switch is close to 50% of your riding I think that a directional twin is a better option.


----------



## miltyk (Nov 3, 2018)

Random question. Would practicing switch be something that would benefit me to get a grasp of now or a skill to work on later on as I progress a bit more?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

miltyk said:


> Random question. Would practicing switch be something that would benefit me to get a grasp of now or a skill to work on later on as I progress a bit more?


Yeah well in an ideal world your switch would always be at least 75% or your regular riding. In reality once you start really having fun going forwards riding switch seems like a bit of a 'waste' of time (why would I want to struggle with switch when I could be yelping with joy riding regular?). Then after a while when your regular riding starts to plateau a bit you start to wish your switch was better. That's what happened with me anyway. 

I know plenty of good riders who hardly ever bother riding switch and their boards and binding setups reflect this. I know one ex professional who I couldn't really tell you if he's regular or goofy - watching him ride is a marvel to behold.

Apart from looking really cool there a few situations where at least a bit of switch comes in handy. In really steep/icy/bumpy terrain where its difficult to turn riding switch can help you get out of tricky situations. Likewise when riding off piste sometimes you need to do a long traverse staying as high as you possibly can - most people find this easier on their toes so depending on the direction of travel might mean riding switch. Don't worry, by the time you find yourself in this type of situation your switch will likely be as good as it needs to be.


----------



## ConcreteVitamin (Aug 3, 2017)

Snow Hound said:


> Weird flex but OK.Exactly. The DOA is a fine snowboard and was at the top of my list when I was looking for a true twin. I ended up with a Lago Double Barrel which I also love. I bought it specifically for practising switch and spins off of side hits. For a do everything all mountain rider unless switch is close to 50% of your riding I think that a directional twin is a better option.


Gotcha. I already have an all-mountain freeride board that is *directional*, with significant setup. For my second board (intended to be all-mountain freestyle), do you still think I should get a *directional* twin, not true twin? The overlapped directionality makes me pause.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

miltyk said:


> Random question. Would practicing switch be something that would benefit me to get a grasp of now or a skill to work on later on as I progress a bit more?


Learn to ride switch as soon as possible. It is a skill that is *very* useful later on as you progress. Also,.. It isn't _necessary_ for you to be a highly proficient rider in order to get good at riding switch. 

I know intermediate & advanced riders who can ride circles around me. They tell me I ride switch better than they do. :shrug: 

I was lucky in that while I was still learning to link turns riding regular on green, bunnyhill runs, My technique was sooo poor that I would frequently spin around to switch when trying to link turns. When this happened, I managed to ride it out ok for a bit going straight before getting back to regular by spinning to my heel-side.

The result of this poor performance,..  was that I did _not_ freak out whenever I got turned switch on the board. 

*Lessons* eventually fixed the hole in my technique that was causing me to spin around like that, and taking a lesson specifically for switch riding let me solve the problems I was having when I deliberately tried to ride switch. (...i.e. constantly eating shit every time I tried to link a turn toe-side!) lol. 

Here are just a few links to the many other threads on the subject that have been discussed here over the years. Enjoy!! 

An advanced riders experience with learning switch: AKA; An Ode to @neni. > 
https://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-snowboard-coaching/161609-back-start-learning-some-basics.html

Me,... repeating myself. :lol: 
https://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-snowboard-coaching/98913-cant-ride-switch-3.html#post1185281

https://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/245730-im-trying-get-better-switch-bust.html#post3183682

https://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/224873-switch-riding-slowing-me-down.html#post2919217


https://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-snowboard-coaching/203161-turning-your-legs.html#post2632689


https://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-snowboard-coaching/158945-when-start-learning-switch.html




(...ps, I really enjoyed going back & reading thru all those old threads!) :grin:


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

ConcreteVitamin said:


> Gotcha. I already have an all-mountain freeride board that is *directional*, with significant setup. For my second board (intended to be all-mountain freestyle), do you still think I should get a *directional* twin, not true twin? The overlapped directionality makes me pause.


I'm by no means an expert on the subject but I got the Double Barrel to compliment my Yes PYL. So yeah a true twin to go with a setback and tapered freeride oriented board. Directional twins make more sense as a do everything quiver of one.


----------



## miltyk (Nov 3, 2018)

chomps1211 said:


> miltyk said:
> 
> 
> > Random question. Would practicing switch be something that would benefit me to get a grasp of now or a skill to work on later on as I progress a bit more?
> ...


Wow this is awesome this this forum! So much snowboarding knowledge to be found. With all that being said would a board that is directional like the CAPiTA mercury rather then a twin not be an ideal first board?


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

The *fastest* way to learn to ride switch is to set up a directional board the opposite of the way you normally ride. If you don't ride switch half the time right from the start, it's going to feel like starting over.

For that it's good to have a good intermediate board that's a little forgiving.

Directional or directional twin is where it's at until you're riding switch as much or more than regular during the normal course of your day.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

drblast said:


> The *fastest* way to learn to ride switch is to set up a directional board the opposite of the way you normally ride...
> 
> 
> ...Directional or directional twin is where it's at until you're riding switch as much or more than regular during the normal course of your day.


Apologies to @drblast,.. and Without wishing to sound disrespectful,.. 

_This_ is one of those tips I totally disagree with. For myself,..? Trying to do this would have resulted in my imminent death or dismemberment! :blink: :laugh:

First,.. I am nowhere _near_ ambidextrous enough to survive trying to skate or offload the chairlift with my board set up goofy. 

Second,.. If you're riding a truly directional board,.. i.e. Directionally tapered, setback, etc? Learning to ride it the opposite of your normal stance, when you pput it back,.. once you get switch riding your normal stance, it wont ride like it did when set up reversed. :shrug:

A truly directional ride, (..not just a twin board with directional flex) when ridden switch will have different effective edge, flex, nose length & sidecut characteristics than it would when you were riding it set up reversed. 

So,.. say I've switched my directional board setup to learn switch by riding it goofy? Now I put it back to regular and spin it around switch. It's _not_ going to feel the same or ride the way it did when setup goofy. :shrug:

I'm not saying this is the _wrong_ way to go about learning switch. Im just saying it sounds more difficult to me. Not to mention it seems you'd be spending a lot of time & effort (...not to mention the risk of injury) getting used to aspects of riding reversed that you won't ever need when you go back to riding your normal stance. 

I mean wtf would I need to know how to skate goofy footed, right??? :shrug:

Just my 2¢!

Also,.. a true twin would be the easier board to learn to ride switch on as it will have identical or almost identical ride characteristics regular & switch. 

I learned to ride switch on a truly directional deck. It has a 2cm setback stance and tapered tail. Much softer flex in the nose. All of which made it a challenge to learn switch on. I needed a lesson to overcome those challenges. But it was well worth the effort!! YMMV!

:hairy:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

@miltyk, I got your message, hopefully I can be of some small help to you deciding,...



miltyk said:


> Thank you for the advice, *I'm just excited to be getting my first set up. and likely overthinking it lol.*
> 
> As far as type of riding mostly resort runs want to work on carving and buttering done see myself doing too much in a park at least for the time being but want a board i can progress on for the next couple of years.
> I know you said i would be disappointed with any of the above boards, but any glaring drawbacks with any of them?


Most of us *do* over think it when trying to decide on our very first setup. Don't apologize. We'll start making fun of you as soon as it gets too out of hand! :rofl3: 



Snow Hound said:


> No glaring drawbacks but I'll try and help you narrow the field down.
> 
> Shape: personally I think that directional twins make the best do everything decks - slightly better in powder and for carving when going forwards - no problem for riding switch on groomed snow.
> 
> ...





SGboarder said:


> ^ listen to this. I agree with everything he said.


Good advice from both. (...and you've no idea how much it _pains_ me to agree with SG!) :lol:

Here's my 2¢ on the subject.
It's definitely a TL;DR version but I'm still laid up with not much else to do but butt in, so here goes,...

Hey miltyk,.. honestly? I don't know enough about any of those boards to give you an informed recommendation. I would suggest you head on over to the Angry snowboarder website and check out his reviews on those boards. Dude knows his shit!

Here's his review on the Mercury:
*Angrysnowboarder.com*

Do a search there for the other decks you're interested in (...I know for certain he's reviewed at least 3 of them. ). and once you've considered his reviews it should be easier for you to decide which board will fit you best based on your wants/needs. 

Second,... if what you want is an _"easy"_ deck for learning switch? A true twin is probably going to be easier to learn switch on than some directional ride. Now remember, I said "easier" _not_ easy! Easy is an entirely relative term in this instance. 

My stiff, full camber, setback, tapered, directional Arbor Roundhouse was hard AF for me to learn to ride switch on *until* I took a lesson. Then it became reasonably easy. 

Later on _after_ I had already learned switch and eventually aquired a softer, true twin board? Switch was pretty much *easy-peeezy!!!* :laugh:

It just depends on you, your current skill level and how badly you really want it. 

If what you're looking to do is get a board that will challenge you and drive your progression? Then personally I would probably go for one of the directional twin, all mountain rides with some sort of camber dominant profile. Either Cam-rock, full camber or rCr. Something like that with a moderate to agressive camber section. 

Remember now,.. I live in the snow belt. And altho Im not riding big mountain resorts every day, I put in roughly 35-40+ day seasons every season. (...i.e. I get a lot of chances to practice !) I also learned to ride on a board that was designed for intermediate to advanced riders. (...the result of listening to some UN-informed salespersons advice!) :blink: So I was taking lessons & learning to ride from the very beginning on a board that was already challenging and forcing me to learn good techniques. I didn't have to "un-learn" a lot of bad habits picked up from years riding a more forgiving ride that might have hindered me with that particular board. 

Also,.. I have no idea what you're real skill level is or what type of deck you're used to Riding. So I've no idea on how big a change one of these aggressive, directional, all mountain decks is going to be for you. If you've been riding noodly, full rocker boards all this time? Camber is likely gonna spank you for a while until you get used to it. :shrug:

Then there's Living in Florida,... realistically, how often are you going to get to the snow to practice and commit your new skills to muscle memory? If the answer is, "not often?" Will you want to spend the bulk of your time struggling to learn on an extremely different and challenging deck? These are all things you should consider before deciding on a new board. 

Finally,... and I hope you'll believe me when I say I don't mean this as an insult or a slam of any kind, but if you're looking for someone to just *tell you* what to buy? You should come right out and say so....

Because there are plenty of folks here (...mostly total gear whore junkies)  that will gladly oblige you! :lol:

Then all you need do is buy it & ride!! :grin: 

Seriously tho,.. go to angrysnowboarder.com, and research it a bit before you make a final decision. 

I hope this helps! :hairy:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

chomps1211 said:


> @miltyk, I got your message, hopefully I can be of some small help to you deciding,...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG chomps...u gota go ride...quit being sooo co-dependent...op is from FLA and probably goes to Disney land or is that world.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> OMG chomps...u gota go ride...quit being sooo co-dependent...op is from FLA and probably goes to Disney land or is that world.


:lol:

I know,.. :laugh: but until my heart mends, what else I got ta do? :laugh:




-edit-
Btw wrath,.... :blink: WTF are you doing up so early? :blink: You goin' up ta ride?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Sadly, we are not open yet...beside twas work'n keeping the butterflies in the corral. But the last of my binding parts arrived...so maybe next week if the hill is not opened, I will go do a tour anyways.

Btw...you could be a mtn host...e.g., wear a bunny suit, just ride around on the chair lift yelling at folks and give out free candy.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

If I ever go back to a popsicle shape board it would be the Mercury. I love that board, but I prefer riding around on an arrow lol


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Sadly, we are not open yet...
> 
> *Btw ...you could be a mtn host...e.g., wear a bunny suit, just ride around on the chair lift yelling at folks and give out free candy.*


:blink:
With _my_ past rep as a C.O.D.? (...creepy old dude!) 
No chance. Lol 

:hairy:

-edit-
ps. Ya!! That would be "world" in FLA.  :laugh:


----------



## miltyk (Nov 3, 2018)

chomps1211 said:


> @miltyk, I got your message, hopefully I can be of some small help to you deciding,...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey sorry have been busy working over the holiday. Having someone choose my board made me laugh. Lots of questions is just my system, I love having people's input especially those with more expeince to help me come to my own decision. But may take the forum up on that if I decide to purchase a second board. 

Def have been reading/watching reviews on angrysnowboarder.com proably more then I'd like to admit lol. That being said thanks again for the all the advice I ended up returning the Capita Mercury I had purchased, and decided to go with the Yes Standard. Its a rCr and reviews on it seemed pretty positive overall, so seemed to fit the bill for what I was looking. Liked the asthetics of it too which didn't hurt my decision either. Thought about the typo as well but was quite as big of a fan of the graphic on it.

I went with 159, wasnt sure if 156 would have been a better choice though? bit between both in their respective weight ranges and boot size. 

As far as how often I'll be riding prob about 14 days a season have 2 week long trips planned this winter and likely be pretty consistent with that if not more in the future

Live in Orlando so yes def go to disney, Drinking around the world at Epcot is a must :grin:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Btw...you could be a mtn host...e.g., wear a bunny suit, just ride around on the chair lift yelling at folks and give out free candy.


I tried some of Chomps "candy".......whilst riding............blacked out........woke up naked.....in a snow bank in the parking lot.................


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

mojo maestro said:


> I tried some of Chomps "candy".......whilst riding............blacked out........woke up naked.....in a snow bank in the parking lot.................


with a kidney missing.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> with a kidney missing.


Still got da kidney...........but........for a couple weeks...........I thought I might be pregnant.............


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

mojo maestro said:


> Still got da kidney...........but........for a couple weeks...........I thought I might be pregnant.............


but the gas was killing me and despite using these https://www.amazon.com/Subtle-Butt-disposable-neutralizers-saving/dp/B001KYVJSC


----------



## miltyk (Nov 3, 2018)

My Yes Standard board came in today. Had a couple small scratches on the bottom, maybe at the most 1/2 to 1mm deep 

would these cause any negative impact on the ride go the board?


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

I can't see the pics, but nooooooooooaaaaaaaaoo!!!!!!!!

Shiny new board with scratches! No happy joy opening!

Whether it will affect ride or not I don't know, can you try posting pics again?


----------



## miltyk (Nov 3, 2018)

bazman said:


> I can't see the pics, but nooooooooooaaaaaaaaoo!!!!!!!!
> 
> Shiny new board with scratches! No happy joy opening!
> 
> Whether it will affect ride or not I don't know, can you try posting pics again?


You're def right it was no fun!!!! but they gave me a 100 off the board, I jus want to make sure its cosmetic, and won't effect function. 

Sorry not sure why they didn't come through with my previous posting.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

If you got 100 off the board then happy days!

I can see the pics now but hard to tell how deep the scratches are, and looks like wrapping is still on

If they are just shallow scratches then they won't affect the ride in any way you would notice. You could scrape off any raised bits of plastic, but don't take off anything else


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

There's a good chance that you'll add similar scratches the first few times you ride it.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Snow Hound said:


> There's a good chance that you'll add similar scratches the first few times you ride it.


^this^

_.....First_ run thru the park!! :shrug:


Bummer to see that on a brand new board, but $100 off certainly should soften some of the disappointment.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

That looks like a snapped core dude.:nerd:

And that scratch is gonna make your board just wanna turn uncontrollably.

At least you got a hundred towards a new one


TT


----------



## miltyk (Nov 3, 2018)

timmytard said:


> That looks like a snapped core dude.<img src="http://www.snowboardingforum.com/images/SnowboardingForum_2015/smilies/tango_face_glasses.png" border="0" alt="" title="Nerd" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> And that scratch is gonna make your board just wanna turn uncontrollably.
> 
> ...


Haha I knew it! That’s exactly what I thought was up when I saw the scratches! ?


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I'll do the OP a solid...........and take that trashed board........off yer hands.............PM me for shipping details.........


----------



## BravoBoarder (Nov 30, 2018)

You will love that board, Yes board’s cam-rock profile is very forgiving and yet stable, letting you rip turns, do powder if you find it, and have good pop overall. Have an older Asymmetrical, a Standard and the Decade. Love their stuff!


----------



## miltyk (Nov 3, 2018)

BravoBoarder said:


> You will love that board, Yes board’s cam-rock profile is very forgiving and yet stable, letting you rip turns, do powder if you find it, and have good pop overall. Have an older Asymmetrical, a Standard and the Decade. Love their stuff!


That’s awesome!! Thank you, can’t wait to ride it. I was looking at the decade as well looks pretty awesome.


----------



## BoardLover (Mar 20, 2014)

miltyk said:


> That’s awesome!! Thank you, can’t wait to ride it. I was looking at the decade as well looks pretty awesome.


I just spent one week on the Decade in the Alps on every kind of terrain imaginable and can testify that this is the best all mountain freestyle oriented board on the market right now. Much better than the other boards I have owned in the past including:

Lib Tech Banana Magic, Lib Tech TRS, Yes TYpo, Lib Tech Terrain Wrecker, Jones MT, Burton Custom and others.

If you can find this board the do not hesitate, just buy and enjoy it.

Be Well.


----------

